# Hans Zimmer Strings by Spitfire



## amadeus1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm Bill McFadden, a composer. I went through the UCLA Film Scoring Program.

I just did a video intro to Hans Zimmer's String library.

It has character that none of my other 28 string libraries have.

You can find my channel by searching for "William McFadden" on youtube.

Thanks for listening,

Bill


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 30, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Have been enjoying your videos for a while, Bill. Thanks for making them!


Thanks so much ka00!


----------



## amadeus1 (Mar 30, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Have been enjoying your videos for a while, Bill. Thanks for making them!


My link is https://www.youtube.com/user/amadeusyt


----------

